# Cheap managed VPS?



## Kilwa (Jul 6, 2015)

Hello everyone,

We always see great and affordable prices for some VPS. I actually have few from some providers and they are good. But I'm not an expert, I use them to rutorrent and storage mainly, nothing major.

But lately, I was searching for a good managed VPS provider like wiredtree and futurehosting, etc..but their prices are a little bit up. So is the LEB market is thinking about a managed VPS? is there any future plans? that would really be very encouraging.

Thanks to you all.


----------



## lowesthost (Jul 6, 2015)

And what would you think a fair price would be for a managed VPS ??


----------



## Tyler (Jul 6, 2015)

Kilwa said:


> But lately, I was searching for a good managed VPS provider like wiredtree and futurehosting, etc..but their prices are a little bit up. So is the LEB market is thinking about a managed VPS? is there any future plans? that would really be very encouraging.
> 
> Thanks to you all.


Well, I can say that we do managed VPS from $23/mo with 2 GB RAM. IMO it's pretty generous and the margins are slim (at this point). On the other side, we've found numerous benefits to offering managed VPS so affordably, including cheaper license prices (due to volume) and the ease of signing on new clients. 

Providers can do it cheaply if it's highly automated to ensure that clients do not have a lot of problems or can easily be solved by the clients themselves. Otherwise, it can be a real nightmare.


Not sure how it's going to be coming to the LET price point of $7/mo as a cPanel license is $12.95 at BuycPanel's highest tier. _Cheaper _managed VPS with beefier specs, though... I can see those happening.


----------



## drmike (Jul 6, 2015)

> I use them to rutorrent


You need to check the Terms of Service with any potential hosts before buying.  Many hosts have prohibition about Torrents since such is noisy and often piracy / other abuse.



> I was searching for a good managed VPS provider like wiredtree and futurehosting, etc..but their prices are a little bit up.


Managed hosting starts usually $25/month and above.  Remember the shop has to cover cPanel license + the VPS cost and still have some left over to survive.  There is no lowend managed VPS as it doesn't fit within their limited financial restraints that govern those sites.


----------



## mikeyur (Jul 7, 2015)

cPanel license alone is ~$15/mo. So you're looking to pay at least $10-15 premium on that for a 'decent' host. I believe KnownHost has some coupons that bring the cost down to like the $25-30/mo range on their lower spec'd boxes.

If you're looking for something cheaper, but dead simple to manage yourself - give VestaCP a whirl on an unmanaged VPS. Been using it for about a year on a few boxes, mostly for hosting friends/family and a staging server for our devs. Works great, just need to update it periodically.


----------



## NetDepot-KH (Jul 7, 2015)

Kilwa said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> We always see great and affordable prices for some VPS. I actually have few from some providers and they are good. But I'm not an expert, I use them to rutorrent and storage mainly, nothing major.
> 
> ...


----------



## LeapKaustubh (Jul 29, 2015)

Please check this link : http://leapswitch.com/pune-india/managed-vps-hosting/linux.php


----------



## MrRapidHost (Aug 1, 2015)

As other mentioned with the current cPanel pricing and not to mention the man power put to management, I doubt there will ever be any LEB managed offer.


----------



## TurnkeyInternet (Aug 3, 2015)

LEB and 'managed' don't go together, at least not 'real managed' by anything other than a solo operator. 

Whats your budget realistically?  Un-managed im sure you can meet your budget goals, take your goal and simply add $10 - $20 over that, and you can get management


----------



## trueman1 (Aug 4, 2015)

I agree with TurnKey,

cheap vps can't come with manged hosting because this cheap hosting concept it's all about low prices and lot's of costumes.

however, we considering provide managed vps with cheap vps for extra price of $6/Month

what you guys think of that ?, would you pay extra $6 for this kind of service ?


----------

